# Lake Sommerville Cats 04/03 w pics



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Fished Lake Sommerville for catfish for the first time this year. Somebody twistd my arm to go there instead of SaltH2o fishing, what was I thinking. Did okay I guess. Caught about 10 channel cats and Gasper Goo. At least I got out and took my lil buddy fishing, beats working. Here are some pics.

Hailey and her cat she reeled in:









Cats we caught and the 1 Goo:


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

*cats*

I'm so jealous. Good catch and fill up the cooler next time. Those goos are good fighters but they have a special taste only few can apreciate.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Never tried them Goos. But now that you say that, it will be given to the neighbors that always ask if I have any fish for them. Dang I'm bad, but atleast they get some fish. It was tough, they weren't biting that often.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Heck goos are one of the best eating fish in the lake (next to crappie, of course).

Fillet 'em on the halfshell and grill 'em. They'll taste the same as grilled halfshell redfish or black drum.

Or fry up the smaller ones (less than 2 lbs.). Good groceries.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Good job!! I haven't caught any goos in a while but we used to eat them all the time when I was a kid. I remember them being fine.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job on the fish good report.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great job on the cats!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You all should not lie to Thomas about gou, why do you think they call them gou? A gasper gou is okay to fry up to 2.5 lbs. If you don't have any other fish to eat. After 2.5 lbs they are similar to Michilien radials,... steel belt.
Thomas those look like fine eating channel cats, congrats to Hailey on her first catfish!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I know one way to eat em that's good - boil them up just like crawfish. No kiddin either, it's darn good eats.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Too late now, already given the Goo away. Maybe I will keep one next time and give it a try. Doesn't hurt right?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Gasper Goos are always a conundrum. They taste really good, but like shad said, they've got all these stupid bones in them.

So don't think that you can just fillet them up and start eating...it just doesn't work. But on the half shell...I'm gonna have to try that. Seems like eating them with a fork would allow you to avoid those stupid wing looking bones.

I've also not caught any that were that small. Always pulled bigger ones out of the gill net. Maybe it's different when they're babies?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I know one way to eat em that's good - boil them up just like crawfish. No kiddin either, it's darn good eats.


Yep. Poor man's lobster. I always keep them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When I said they taste like steel belts I was talking about how tough they are, and rubbery. They actually have the same bone structure as say a white bass. Other rough fish, such as buffalo, carp, and suckers have the "Y" bones that make them a challenge to eat, they do have good taste, especially suckers.
I keep a big freshwater drum, aka gasper gou, once in a while to make fish chowder with. Like capn and TXPailrider mentioned when they are boiled they are quite good. My wife actually makes the chowder, and makes it just like clam chowder.
I keep small freshwater drum, like the size saltH2oAssian has in the pic, and fry them, they have a unique nutty flavor and are quite good. The bigger ones are aweful if you try to fry them, they are very rubbery.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Would you believe that the goos head contains rocks? Didn't believe it till this old man showed me after betting me a soda. He cut open the head of one and rocks fell out. I bought him a diet coke. He would catch goos with a small crawfish, his specialty.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> When I said they taste like steel belts I was talking about how tough they are, and rubbery. They actually have the same bone structure as say a white bass. Other rough fish, such as buffalo, carp, and suckers have the "Y" bones that make them a challenge to eat, they do have good taste, especially suckers.
> I keep a big freshwater drum, aka gasper gou, once in a while to make fish chowder with. Like capn and TXPailrider mentioned when they are boiled they are quite good. My wife actually makes the chowder, and makes it just like clam chowder.
> I keep small freshwater drum, like the size saltH2oAssian has in the pic, and fry them, they have a unique nutty flavor and are quite good. The bigger ones are aweful if you try to fry them, they are very rubbery.


I stand corrected.

Sorry Shadslinger, until now I didn't know that a gasper goo was actually a fish. We used to call buffalo gasper goos as well...should have looked at the picture closer.

I've only eaten buffalo, never an actual gasper goo, so my opinion can just be deleted!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

What did you catch your fish on?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

live crawfish. break off the tail and peel


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Nice catch salt. and that goo, (fresh water Drum), are great deep fried.


----------

